# Haight Solid State LED Grow Lights



## 110100100 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Haight Solid State LED Grow Lights*

*Cabinet, Closet, & Grow Room Setup* small stealth cabinet setup using these lights.

 *Haight Solid State LED Grow Journal

Impressive. Expensive initial investment but he claims to avg 5 oz every 8 weeks at a cost of $30 for electric and he has a very easy, simple to setup and use operation. If you can take care of house plant you can harvest the same in no more space than a stand up rubbermaid closet. He's also not running a bare bone setup. He's got 3 of the small version of the lamps running which leaves room for you to cut the cost by 1/3. You have a couple of options with the same cabinet and two lamps. One veg and one flower chambers or if you have access to good clones cheap it would be worth paying someone else to grow quality rooted stock. Either way anyone who can keep a houseplant alive could grow over an ounce a month harvesting every 8 weeks. 

I liked LEDs a lot more when I still had hopes of MTBF running more like 100,000 hours but I can live with giving up half of that. I think 5 years still gives enough time to more than pay for the initial cost of the lights and then some.

Does anyone here have any experience with these lamps first hand? I don't know this guy on 420 Mag but he sounds like he's got a clue and his pic's seem to back him up easily.

I'd love to see someone who really knows what they are doing with an aero or DWC setup build a cabinet tailored to getting the most out of these lamps. I think the author sfhaze is doing a great job for such a simple setup but I think there is a lot of room to improve yields in that exact same cabinet. How much do you think a pro could yield using only those lamps and that cabinet? 
*


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Jul 19, 2009)

110100100 said:


> *Haight Solid State LED Grow Lights*
> 
> *Cabinet, Closet, & Grow Room Setup* small stealth cabinet setup using these lights.
> 
> ...


 
I k now nothing about these specifically but i would stay away just because no LEDS are really powerful enough to go from seed to yeild. The 6W LEDS are crazy large and are 6 times as strong as the ones i use for side lighting( Largest i have heard of so far) and i would replace mine with them but, but i would still get at least a 150W HPS to supplement one of hte smaller versions of these lights. If they live up to their standards a 150W HPS and The smaller of the two lights should compliment eachouther greatly


----------



## 110100100 (Jul 20, 2009)

I understand what you're saying but have you checked the two grow threads using only these lamps?


----------



## toastypimp (Jul 20, 2009)

The plants in those pics are no where near 5 oz's unless you mean "wet" weight. The plants also look very stretched and spindly. If this is the best someone can do with $750.00 led's then no thanks. LED's are a great concept and Im sure at some point in time the cost will come down and the yeilds will go up. I like the fact they use hardly any electricity and produce little radiant heat. Plus, the site wants 235.00 for a Ph meter? That's should give you some idea on how bad they wanna fuck you over on the price of the lights. Greedy bastards!


----------



## 110100100 (Jul 20, 2009)

You're looking at 4 plants not 10 so no it's not 5 oz but it does look like its about 14g per plant dried. He's using the $475 version of the lamps not the more expensive one and its obviously not the best someone can do with these that's my whole point.

Some sort of aero/DWC setup with better space management I think would be a big improvement to this guys cabinet. He could deal with heat better, Co2 a SoG or Scrog with the lamp almost fixed at 14" from the grow tub could get a pound or more from one of these $475 lamps. The trick here is packing in as many bud sites as you can get into a 30x40" area and keeping them low and bushy. 8-10g popsicle sticks like the original SoG method. You don't need huge root systems to grow healthy plants look at bonsai, so if you can finish 6 inch to 1 foot plants they can focus on making bud not plant.

I'm sorry I should have said I agree this is a niche market right now its strictly for micro growers who have the money to put out up front. These are not for everyone but I think this is the first time I've been willing to say LED cannabis grows are a niche at all. Up till now it's been quite experimental. It will be for a long time but this is the first product I've seen that I believe can work and produce a decent amount of good weed for micro growers.

Is it a lot of money for 16(I think) LEDs? Damn right it is but if they can produce a pound of decent bud every 8 weeks for the next 5 years and only cost you $20 a month...do the math. They pay you eventually.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jul 21, 2009)

for $475 and hes only getting 5 oz not factoring in other things. for 475 u can buy 2 600s and hit over a pound. I love LED technology and can't wait until its efficient to use, but at $500 a light we are nowhere near.


----------



## laserbrn (Jul 21, 2009)

I understand it's not about the cost of the light, it's the ease of use. The light might cost $400-$500, but so do HID's when done properly. By the time you get an air cooled hood and glass and ballasts, lamps, fans to vent, etc...

The cost of LED's can be considered much less outrageous when you factor everything in.

BUT, those plants don't impress me. That's exactly the kind of crappy plants that make me say LED's don't work for shit. Complete and utter garbage.


----------



## 110100100 (Jul 21, 2009)

AnonGrower420 said:


> for $475 and hes only getting 5 oz not factoring in other things. for 475 u can buy 2 600s and hit over a pound. I love LED technology and can't wait until its efficient to use, but at $500 a light we are nowhere near.


Sorry I'm really not trying to be a dick it just amazes me how so many people can formulate an opinion on things when they either didn't read what was said or just don't comprehend what they read. 

It cost him a lot more than $475 to get 5oz a harvest in lights. He's using 3 of those. Can't believe I have to make your argument for you... 

Like I said this is on the bleeding edge of the technology so no it's not ready for the mainstream but for the first time the numbers work. My whole point has been it can only get better from here and I think we're much closer than you realize.

Yes you can buy 2 600's and break a pound very easily. But not in the same cabinet and not without spending a lot more money to run the operation over the course of 5 years. You probably don't but you should be replacing those 600's how often? So you'd be buying 2 600 bulbs a year for 5 yrs. Call it 4 yrs to give leeway for lazy, those bulbs are fine, attitudes. That's 10 600w bulbs.

I understand your thinking, and I'm sure at this point you're right the extra weight produced would be worth the expense and effort but who really micro grows with 2 600w HID lamps?

Sorry if you think I seem a bit too excited about these but I've been waiting on this for over 15 years. I've got red led strips we pulled at the junk yard from car third brake lights to do testing with sitting behind me atm. (that was a funny story) So yeah I am sorry but I get excited about leds I've known it could work for years but this is the first time I've let myself really get excited about it. These lamps are not "it" but they prove once and for all that leds will work. No doubt they will be the way in the future.



laserbrn said:


> I understand it's not about the cost of the light, it's the ease of use. The light might cost $400-$500, but so do HID's when done properly. By the time you get an air cooled hood and glass and ballasts, lamps, fans to vent, etc...
> 
> The cost of LED's can be considered much less outrageous when you factor everything in.
> 
> BUT, those plants don't impress me. That's exactly the kind of crappy plants that make me say LED's don't work for shit. Complete and utter garbage.


It is about the cost of the light. And the ease of use, and they're green, and about the "bust" factors they eliminate, and every other factor you can think of. It all adds up that's why its really hard for people to see sometimes.

Those plants might not impress you but I bet plants grown with those lamps will when the right person gets a hold of them.


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 23, 2009)

110100100 said:


> I understand what you're saying but have you checked the two grow threads using only these lamps?


What threads are you talking about? Can you post a link? I'm very interest in the tech, and would love to set up a large grow with them. However I'm not even considering the investment until I see some concrete evidence showing substantial bud growth and density. 
I'm subscribed. Good thread.


----------



## 110100100 (Jul 24, 2009)

cowboyframer said:


> What threads are you talking about? Can you post a link? I'm very interest in the tech, and would love to set up a large grow with them. However I'm not even considering the investment until I see some concrete evidence showing substantial bud growth and density.
> I'm subscribed. Good thread.


First three lines of my original post are links. First to the company who makes those lamps and next two are from a grower using them on 420 mag's forums.

I don't really think leds are ready for "large grows" yet but I don't know...if you do the math the per/oz cost is REALLY cheap even though his g/actual watt used is low. And as I've said a few times already, this guys setup leaves a TON of room for improvement if you ask me.

Look at his budshots and tell me those are loose shitty ass buds. I'm fairly sure the haters here so far have done nothing but check a couple of the pics posted in one of the threads and haven't bothered to read his threads or even click a link to check a pic.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow solid state LED's, I've been waiting for those.. They'll go nicely with my solid state transistor radio, and my solid state alarm clock..


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link. 
Guess I was too high to see them.
Going to check it out now
Thanks


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 24, 2009)

I believe you are very right to say not for a large grow. 
The cost would be very prohibitive, I will continue to watch the progress of this tech.
I commend those who are doing my testing for me.


----------



## 110100100 (Jul 24, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Wow solid state LED's, I've been waiting for those.. They'll go nicely with my solid state transistor radio, and my solid state alarm clock..


The name of the company is Haight Solid State...asshole


----------



## solarguy (Nov 20, 2010)

Here is what two 800's do in a 4x4 area....HSS recommends just one but i said fuck it, these LED's are way cheaper per watt than most companies and i believe they will last alot longer due to no fans, the bulbs are high quality 6 watt bulbs not 1watt or 3watt those dont penetrate deep enough.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/385595-led-grow-siiiiick-haight-solid.html


----------



## solarguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey a few have asked and i didnt want to act like im just on the forum to sell shit but now i have to let ya know,

i am a reseller of these LEDs and i sell the 180 watt panels for 420.00. (the manufacturer sells them for 495.00). it is by far the cheapest per watt LED on the market of its kind. High quality engineering behind these with high wattage bulbs. progrowlights.com is the online store me and a friend who is a longtime grower are starting but the site is under construction right now. hit me up i got 90 watt 180 watt and 300 watt panels. check out Haight Solid States web site for description but please if you buy hit me up!

799.00 for 300 watt
420.00 for 180 watt
254.00 for 90 watt

these panels use 6 watt bulbs, built with no fans sweet design a few of my friends used these and growl and they love both and they are pro growers....its preference at this point but these are cheaper per watt. Many people will argue and there is much controversy out there but i have seen the plants these are growing and these lights are the shit, i love the no fans and the wider footprint these panels give you. 

[email protected] or pm me


----------



## karr (Dec 5, 2010)

What is the optimal (not max) coverage of these lights. (90, 180,300) 

I just bought a growledhydro led unit based off a few journals, one in particular was a comparison agains the hss. What made you go hss?


----------



## Viagro (Dec 5, 2010)

110100100 said:


> *Haight Solid State LED Grow Lights*
> 
> *Cabinet, Closet, & Grow Room Setup* small stealth cabinet setup using these lights.
> 
> ...


If you use a good surge protector, there's a good chance you could get 100,000 hrs from Haight lights. The lights will slowly degrade over time, but their 50,000 hr rating is for use at maximal output and most quality LED lights have been dialed back to run cooler and last longer. Everybody talks about the rated output but nobody puts a meter on them to find out actual output. Do it, and surprise, surprise...


----------



## Viagro (Dec 5, 2010)

solarguy said:


> i am a reseller of these LEDs and i sell the 180 watt panels for 420.00. (the manufacturer sells them for 495.00). it is by far the cheapest per watt LED on the market of its kind. High quality engineering behind these with high wattage bulbs. *progrowlights.com is the online store me and a friend who is a longtime grower are starting* but the site is under construction right now. hit me up i got 90 watt 180 watt and 300 watt panels. check out Haight Solid States web site for description but please if you buy hit me up!
> [email protected] or pm me


I predict a lawsuit from the makers of Pro-Grow LED lights.


----------



## ssj4jonathan (Dec 5, 2010)

[Just my honest opinion] But the products this website offers are a total eye gouge! Way over priced and construction looks shotty at best... Why would I spend nearly $1,000 dollars for a 300W LED light (that use few automotive-grade 5W-6W LEDs, most likely made in China) when I could simply shop through eBay and pick up two 300W LED 6-band growlight for $575 or better yet, if I did want better penetration I would opt for 2 600W LED 3-band growlight for $630. Both these Lighthouse Hydro models are top of the line professionally crafted lights which use the CREE LEDs; the best LEDs in the market. (Oh, did I mention the 2 year warranties?) Aforementioned Lighthouse Hydro lights are this seller's best products so if you are strapped for cash he does offers cheaper priced models as well. 

FYI, LED's semiconductors are inherently a solid state device; it doesn't matter whether they are high power SMD/SMT diodes or encased in an epoxy lens (like most 1W LEDs). Throwing out fancy words just to captivate laymen folk is pitiful. I've been around automotive LEDs and LED growlights for a long while. My car is fully equipped with HID and SMD/SMT LED headlights, LED tail lights, and all incandescent filament bulbs have been replaced with high power (5W-6W) SMT/SMD LEDs. Furthermore, I own a 300W 2-band LED growlight (which only cost me $320). 

If anyone is really interested in a LED grow my best advice concurs with that of many others: just wait a year or two before you invest thousands. Before you know it growlight manufactures are going to incorporate 10W SMT LEDs and circuit together a 1000W growlight (that's what i'm waiting for, but don't hold your breath). Like most technology, LEDs will only get better and cheaper in time... Or you can learn Ohm's law and what resistors do then string together you own lights FOR CHEAP.



110100100 said:


> The name of the company is Haight Solid State...asshole


Calling people names isn't a good idea when you're trying to push overpriced lights down their throats 420. Potential RIU customers take notes; I'm sure their customer service department will bellow profanities at you when you ask for help...


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

Viagro said:


> I predict a lawsuit from the makers of Pro-Grow LED lights.


for what? the website is called progrowlights.com same as the business...its not called pro grow lights..


----------



## suprablaski (Dec 5, 2010)

paid less then $275 for a professionally built 250w LED panel which is a very nice item. still dont grow for shit but makes a nice veg light for clones. these prices are a rip off lol


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

suprablaski said:


> paid less then $275 for a professionally built 250w LED panel which is a very nice item. still dont grow for shit but makes a nice veg light for clones. these prices are a rip off lol


whoever built it wasn't very smart then...these work. see my thread below...


----------



## Viagro (Dec 5, 2010)

solarguy said:


> for what? the website is called progrowlights.com same as the business...its not called pro grow lights..


Close enough for legal action.


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

Viagro said:


> Close enough for legal action.


idk about that, anyways their lights look siiiick! they are super cheap per watt, the 180watt is only 260.00! have you ever used them?


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

Viagro said:


> Close enough for legal action.


i think if i was calling my stuff Pro Grow LED lights maybe, but even then i don't think so...their company is called hydroponics hut, not pro grow lights anyways. There are a million products called pro grow something....


----------



## Viagro (Dec 5, 2010)

solarguy said:


> idk about that, anyways their lights look siiiick! they are super cheap per watt, the 180watt is only 260.00! have you ever used them?


I have a friend with 4 of them, but I have only bought the plasma induction bulb from them. (I wish I'd found induction bulbs sooner.)

These ProGrows have Cree 3w leds with a selective switch, 3 yr warranty, and good customer service...makes them seem pretty good to me. The 90 degree lens is the only thing that troubles me, it seems too spread out. That's why I bought a Kessil magenta, for a more tightly focused beam. I also have 2 Terrier Growls, which are absolute garbage. Even my seedlings couldn't hold their leaves up under them, and there appears to be lead in the contact point. I switched to my Kessil and my plants zoomed. I also have a Lighthouse Blackstar 240w, which is pretty amazing in spite of some of the scuttlebutt. 

Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

Viagro said:


> I have a friend with 4 of them, but I have only bought the plasma induction bulb from them. (I wish I'd found induction bulbs sooner.)
> 
> These ProGrows have Cree 3w leds with a selective switch, 3 yr warranty, and good customer service...makes them seem pretty good to me. The 90 degree lens is the only thing that troubles me, it seems too spread out. That's why I bought a Kessil magenta, for a more tightly focused beam. I also have 2 Terrier Growls, which are absolute garbage. Even my seedlings couldn't hold their leaves up under them, and there appears to be lead in the contact point. I switched to my Kessil and my plants zoomed. I also have a Lighthouse Blackstar 240w, which is pretty amazing in spite of some of the scuttlebutt.
> 
> Good luck in your endeavors.



did your friend like them?

i have the 6 watt 140 degree bulb in the Haight lights i use, it scared me at first being so wide but now i understand...i wonder if the 3 watt @ 90 will be better than 6w @ 140......i might get one of these 180 watt panels to find out, they are cheap and they seem quality. Great find!


----------



## Viagro (Dec 5, 2010)

solarguy said:


> did your friend like them?
> 
> i have the 6 watt 140 degree bulb in the Haight lights i use, it scared me at first being so wide but now i understand...i wonder if the 3 watt @ 90 will be better than 6w @ 140......i might get one of these 180 watt panels to find out, they are cheap and they seem quality. Great find!


He's just getting it all together, we'll soon know. Inexpensive, but not cheap. I sure like most things about them.

Kessil.com has an interesting technical page explaining why their little 36w do such an incredible job of growing plants, they focus the light in a tight stream. You might want to have a look. Pretty cutting edge. I'm sure impressed with mine.


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

i have seen those kessils but they are 299.00 for 30 watts, i cant believe that thing can cover 2 feet....


----------



## Viagro (Dec 5, 2010)

solarguy said:


> i have seen those kessils but they are 299.00 for 30 watts, i cant believe that thing can cover 2 feet....


You can get them for < 250, and they are 36w, but don't let that throw you. Their technology is far superior...and they rock. Trust me, I know.

So much LED power is wasted in other lights. Kessil is really onto something. 

Look here.


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks bro, interesting i have seen them and bashed them because i never read about them, very interesting 

plus rep


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

oh and that link took me to a seed bank, i am reading some cool stuff about these lights on grasscity forums atm


----------



## Viagro (Dec 5, 2010)

solarguy said:


> oh and that link took me to a seed bank, i am reading some cool stuff about these lights on grasscity forums atm


Yeah, many people are skeptical about LEDs until they really dig into the details and understand the tech, inside and out.

Here's the correct link.


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

thaaaaanks bro! good stuff! keep on puffin.


----------



## Viagro (Dec 5, 2010)

solarguy said:


> thaaaaanks bro! good stuff! keep on puffin.


Don't mention it.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Nov 9, 2011)

Any updated reviews on these LEDS?


----------



## hoss12781 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ap0c0leS said:


> I k now nothing about these specifically but i would stay away just because no LEDS are really powerful enough to go from seed to yeild. The 6W LEDS are crazy large and are 6 times as strong as the ones i use for side lighting( Largest i have heard of so far) and i would replace mine with them but, but i would still get at least a 150W HPS to supplement one of hte smaller versions of these lights. If they live up to their standards a 150W HPS and The smaller of the two lights should compliment eachouther greatly


leds can carry seed to harvest easily. I've done this several times with 3w chipset leds.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 10, 2011)

Hauight lights equal over rated crap. There's a thread on here where a guy with a 140w led pulled five. Zips off of four plants never grown before the 280w version of the light is doin 20plus ounces a grow off of four plants

Plant photonics kessil or blackstar at the moment everything else is pretty over priced and over rated IMO some of em work bitchin but just too pricey imo


----------



## hoss12781 (Nov 10, 2011)

Come on man there are other good ones out there (but you're right there is a ton of over rated, over priced shit). Look at mine. The same wattage as your blackstar 240 in a Pro-Grow 180 and the same price and coverage area. GLH makes solid lights as well I've used their 100w ufos.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 11, 2011)

solarguy said:


> Hey a few have asked and i didnt want to act like im just on the forum to sell shit but now i have to let ya know,
> 
> i am a reseller of these LEDs and i sell the 180 watt panels for 420.00. (the manufacturer sells them for 495.00). it is by far the cheapest per watt LED on the market of its kind. High quality engineering behind these with high wattage bulbs. progrowlights.com is the online store me and a friend who is a longtime grower are starting but the site is under construction right now. hit me up i got 90 watt 180 watt and 300 watt panels. check out Haight Solid States web site for description but please if you buy hit me up!
> 
> ...









Have you got a LINK to the LED panals in your pics above ?? - STELTHY


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah, ditto on that link request...


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 11, 2011)

haightsolidstate.com ,... for some reason on my computer the first time I visited this website it didnt work but then I refreshed the browswer and it did... I cant really find good reviews online, I dont understand, this light has been around for quite some time and there is very little information on it! I am considering trying a 90W even though I heard they are no good


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 12, 2011)

Got it...thx a lot


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Nov 12, 2011)

Keep in mind those Haights dont have any cooling and from what I hear HEAT is the biggest killer for LEDs.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 12, 2011)

They dont need fan, each LEDs are far from each other and they are heavy duty LED... my only worry is that they are not suited to grow mj. But there is so little informations on them online that I am willing to try them out anyway. The company has been around over 2 years now, 2 years ago they were top of the line LEDs, better than most LEDs at the time. I cant see their v2 being that bad.


----------

